# Yamaha blue ray player



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

What are your opinions on Yamaha's blue ray players? I can get one for a great deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Yamaha makes quality products so I would have no hesitations purchasing a BDP from them. I have never owned a Yamaha BDP, but if you have a hookup where you can get a great price, I don't see how you can do wrong.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Yamaha blu ray players are designed to match its audio gear both aesthetically and electronically. Having been renowned as a world class brand know for producing the best quality of their products, its aim is simply to provide high-quality hi-def pictures to accompany those scintillating Blu-ray sounds..


----------

